# Diamond/Blue Mountain Sage Grouse?



## tkjwonta (Jan 20, 2010)

Looking for any tips on finding sage grouse in the Blue/Diamond Mountain unit out by Vernal. I've been out there twice now from Salt Lake and haven't seen so much as a bird. I'm thinking about giving it one more go, but wanted to see if anyone had any advice. My plan thus far has been to tromp around in the sage, preferably near water sources if I can find them. Anyone have some better ideas? Specific spots would be great, but I'm just hoping for any general tips I can get.

Thanks!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

When I was a kid my Grandpa owned a good chunk of the Warren Draw. I spent every hunting season up there from about 1975 to 1995. Those grouse are going to be up high. Try hunting the head of the Warren draw in the flats around water ponds. Hunt around Matt Warner Res and Calder pond too. In fact, anywhere along Pot Creek are good spots. Also try the heads of the Mail Draw And the Jackson draw. If you can't find a grouse in those spots I don't know what to tell ya... 

When I was a kid sage grouse were like flies up there. There were MILLIONS of em. Towards the late 80's they vanished into thin air. Sad, they were cools birds to see every year up deer hunting. Glad to hear there is a huntable population up there now.


----------

